# new to u- countertop building



## peterpaul (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm new to this forum- I build countertops and am about to invest in a Virutex tilt base laminate trimmer FR292R so I can trim bevelled edges on new and existing tops (resurfacing)- It's been on the market since 2006 but I've never seen one in action, so I've got lots of questions about it.- sells for about $300.00 Cdn. on Amazon.com Any suggestions or comments?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

peterpaul said:


> I'm new to this forum- I build countertops and am about to invest in a Virutex tilt base laminate trimmer FR292R so I can trim bevelled edges on new and existing tops (resurfacing)- It's been on the market since 2006 but I've never seen one in action, so I've got lots of questions about it.- sells for about $300.00 Cdn. on Amazon.com Any suggestions or comments?


Hi Paul

Virutex stuff is generally pretty robust. I have a couple of their tools and I'm favourably impressed. I posted the manual for the FR292R in the Power Tools Manual section here. 

Advantages: it can take guide bushings just like a router (however they are Virutex ones, not P-C and only in metric), it will tilt from vertical to -1.5° to allow you to take the arris off a vertical edge with a straight cutter (useful), it has variable speeds, the base allows you to do trim/round-over on PVC/ABS edgings (to a limited extent) and it will take a side fence.

Disadvantages: *the tilt lock requires an Allen key (which can be a PITA)*, you really have to be careful when using it tilted over to flush or -ve angle trim (it requires a two hand hold) and the one I use is noisy (but aren't routers generally?).

$300 CDN (GB £195) is somewhat cheaper than our local importer sells them for. I reckon it's not a bad price for this tool, especially as it will double as a small router.

Any further questions, please ask

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

Take a hard look at the Colt it will do it all and will take on the PC type guides easy.

Amazon.com: Bosch PR20EVSNK Colt Installers Kit 5.7 Amp 1 Hp Fixed-Base Variable-Speed Router with 4 Assorted Bases and Edge Guide: Home Improvement

======


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Take a hard look at the Colt it will do it all and will take on the PC type guides easy.


Will it, though, Bob? I have a GKF600 (our version of the Colt) with the extra bases (tilt and offset) and I doubt that it's really as proficient. For example the Colt tilting base won't allow you to do the flat/flush trim of the FR292. I also find the angle setting of the Colt to be much less accurate than that of the Virutex. There's nothing wrong with the Colt _per se_, but it isn't as efficient _for laminate trimming_ as more specialised tools such as the Virutex. If anyone is doing this to earn a living the Virutex or the Festool MKF700 or OFK700 (with 0° and -1.5° bases) are all well worth considering

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi


Yes it will do it with the right router bit plus I don't think anyone one wants to get it from the UK..  one thing is from the US or CD but it's a no no thing for most I think..


=====


Phil P said:


> Will it, though, Bob? I have a GKF600 (our version of the Colt) with the extra bases (tilt and offset) and I doubt that it's really as proficient. For example the Colt tilting base won't allow you to do the flat/flush trim of the FR292. I also find the angle setting of the Colt to be much less accurate than that of the Virutex. There's nothing wrong with the Colt _per se_, but it isn't as efficient _for laminate trimming_ as more specialised tools such as the Virutex. If anyone is doing this to earn a living the Virutex or the Festool MKF700 (with 0° and -1.5° bases) are both well worth considering
> 
> Regards
> 
> Phil


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Yes it will do it with the right router bit plus I don't think anyone one wants to get it from the UK..  one thing is from the US or CD but it's a no no thing for most I think..


Hi Bob

UK???? Virutex has a perfectly good importer in the USA. 

As to the Colt being as flexible? No way, Jose. The FR292 can do things a Colt can't no matter what tool you stick in it and in other ways the FR292 is much quicker to set-up and use. If you ever get the opportunity to use a Colt side by side with an FR292, Holz-Her 2360 or Festool MKF700 or OFK700 you'll soon see which tools have the edge. I'm not biased against the Colt, I do _own_ one, it's just that I've found out it's limitations

Hi Paul

I was surprised to find the US importer's price for the FR292 was about US $80 (i.e. US $395) above your Canadian price. Looks like at CDN $300 (US $ 315) you've got a good price there 

Regards

Phil


----------



## peterpaul (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, I appreciate it. I looked at a couple of other tilt-base trimmers but I think that given the accuracy needed and difficulty of maintaining a right angle to the front edge with a trimmer when the body is set to 45 deg. to the base, I think I've narrowed my choice down to the Virutex trimmer. Now to get one in Canada- apparently Virutex isn't CSA approved (government safety regulations), so the one company advertising their products can't import their power tools. I've gone to New York (on the internet that is) to the US distributor to get one- will let you know how it works out.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Phil

"It's fine to disagree with other members as long as you respect their opinions."
MIKE
Senior Moderator"

========



Phil P said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> UK???? Virutex has a perfectly good importer in the USA.
> 
> ...


----------

